# Neighbor's Lilac suckers



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with products like Sucker punch or any sort of physical barrier to control/reduce/eliminate the "sucker" offshoots of the main plants?

Neighbor has very mature lilacs near the border of our properties. The suckers are a nuisance on my side of the property line and wish to take action against just those little buggers. The mature plants are actually nice and provide some privacy so I have no issues with that and do not wish to harm them.


----------

